# Just wondering.....



## Mr Happymoose (Dec 20, 2009)

...if anyone has any thoughts on led driving/spot lights for motorbikes. I've got an '89 Yamaha FJ1200 and I'm looking at boosting the light output as I end up riding to and from work in the dark 4 days a week. Being a bit concerned about overloading the electrical system, the idea that has come to me is to build or convert something that uses leds so any advice or tips would be more than welcome


----------



## Mr Happymoose (Dec 22, 2009)

No one got any ideas??


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 24, 2009)

Check out VisionX. They offer incandescent, LED and HID off road lights.

Matter of fact, I've seen the "Solo" pods used on a bike over at the ADV forums. I'll find a link...

Here it is...

http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=481009


Hope this helps!


----------

